# hood latch



## Ron Pinette (Aug 31, 2017)

Hello, a first time post. I own a 2510 and love it but I have a problem.I can't get my hood open,pulling and twisting and beating on the hood hasn't worked.There are no holes to go through and I really don't want to make any if I can get away with it.Sure would appreciate a few ideas.Thanks,Ron


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I take it the release rod is not unhooking the latch. That rod is connected with a clip pin which may have disconnected. Likely will mean a call to the service department of your dealer for advice as how to hook the latch an push it back.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Ron, welcome to the forum.

Try releasing the spring force on the latch by pushing down on the hood and pulling the release at the same time. Failing that, you will probably have to drill a hole (or find a hole) that will allow you to get a wire in and trip the latch. Also push down on the hood to release the latch spring forces when you try the wire trick.


----------

